# The Jasper & Cash Thread



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Couldn't let all the Canadians have all the fun. So here is a thread just for my boys...My Beautiful, wonderful and completely imperfect, perfect boys.

JASPER
Born: JANUARY 3, 2006
Sex: Male
Colour: Sable and white (but now I look mostly white with gray ears)
Weight: 18 lbs
Breeder: Royal Flush Havanese 
Food: NV Medallions
Sign: Capricorn
Famous Quote: Walk? yes I want to walk.
Likes: Walks, long walks with Alpha. I also really like the snow.
Dislikes: That dastardly mailman, I just know he is up to know good!!! he brings bad things into my house, 
On my Alpha and Alphaette: I woof them too.

CASH
Born November 3, 2006
Sex: Male
Colour: Black with White chest and spats (but I think I am turning charcoal) 
Weight: ummmmm....let's just say I should be about 20lbs
Breeder: Cuddleup Havanese 
Food: NV Medallions 
Sign: Scorpio
Famous Quote: I want it!! I want it!! I want it!!!
Likes: Food. All food...all the time. And I really like Squirrel. 
Dislikes: I hate it when they try to be fair and give Jasper something- why does he get to have anything? I want it!!!
On my Alpha and Alphaette: I am in love with Alphaette...oh she rubs my belly and scratches my ears just right...but Alpha is always taking me on walks, which I don't love, but I do love it when he plays catch with me in the yard.

Our Important Threads: (this way mom has all about us in one place. sometimes she likes to go back and read about when we were puppies. TBC. ) 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6176
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5122
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1821
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3591&highlight=cash's+night


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and now for Cashy's picts.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and now BFF's


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great thread and pics Missy! You ALMOST Canadian! 

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I love it! lol

I like the quotes and fav/dislikes. Nice pictures too!

You know we Canadians started Hockey and basketball too...


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Missy-
I love all the pictures, but that one with them by the door with Cash hugging Jasper is especially precious! Too cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Missy, great job I love all the pictures and reading about the boys.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy, I love learning about your boys. The picture of them together by the door is the best. You should have that blown up and framed. They look so cute together.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Those two really do look like best buds. Adorable pictures.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks all. My boys are pretty special if I do say so myself. Daniel and Ryan, who knows, depending on how the election turns out...we may come north to look for asylum.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Missy said:


> Thanks all. My boys are pretty special if I do say so myself. Daniel and Ryan, who knows, depending on how the election turns out...we may come north to look for asylum.


Feel free, Ryan has a big basement lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Very cute, Missy. I hope you submit the BFF pic for the calendar. Everyone should have a copy of that!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What beautiful pictures - gotta love those boys!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

awww... I just love these type threads and those photos are wonderful. What adorable boys you have!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy!

Omgosh, what a wonderful thread!  I love the little synopsis and picture collage of your boys. You have every reason to be a proud mommy! They are just precious inside and out. :kiss:

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Missy, the picture of the boys at the door is beyond priceless. Love It!!!!

Love all your pictures, thanks for sharing your boys with us. :hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Michele, I totally agree. That picture of the two boys at the door is a keeper!!

Missy, what a great profile on Jas and Cash! I love it. They are just too adorable!! Those pics are the best too. I really love the one of Cash lying on the floor, in the sunlight. 

Daniel, LMBO!!!! ound: Does Marija know you're suggesting this?? lol


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Missy,

What incredible pictures! Your boys are just too cute for words! It makes Bella (and me) want a sister or brother. Too bad the whole family doesn't agree with us -- yet!

Love, love ---- the pictures!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, great pictures and great profiles of your sweet boys!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - these are fabulous pictures Missy - great idea. Cash's puppy pictures are to die for. But then again so are Jasper's pict. So you can just magically change them back to puppies and send them to me.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Lisa, if only I could make them puppies again...I have been trying to satisfy my puppyitis by looking back at their puppy pictures, but then again they are such good boys now. 

Marie, Bella can come play with Jasper and Cash anytime (well Cash will play) 
Leeann and I were talking about another NE playdate in the fall.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Oh yes - another playdate would be wonderful! I just wish my yard was fully fenced in. I had so much fun - oh, and Bella did too! LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*opposites...*

As you can tell by my current Avatar and Sig picture-- I have been caught up lately in how absolutely opposite my boys are...

Jasper--is the cautious, boy who rarely jumps without considering if he can make it or not but who can actually clear a 3 ft jump over my arm.

Cash-- jumps before he thinks, paying no attention to the fact that he may be too BIG to fit the space he is leaping to... from chair to couch to floor. and he's the one with bowed legs

Jasper-- Does better on kibble
Cash-- on all protein

Jasper--will refuse food when he is not hungry
Cash- is never not hungry

Jasper-- Hates his front feet brushed, but doesn't mind the rest
Cash- Can't stand his back feet and tail brushed

Jasper-- loves, loves, loves to walk on a leash
Cash-- goes and hides when we pull out the leash

Jasper-- doesn't like toys
Cash-- will play with anything you give him.

Jasper-- prefers to sleep in his own crate
Cash-- prefers our bed

Jasper-- likes to kiss, but hates to cuddle
Cash--likes to cuddle, but rarely kisses

It is amazing to me that two dogs, with the exact same environment can be so different. sorry to duplicate shots--- but boy does this say it all...


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw!!! This is too cute!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Love that photo... and such an interesting contrast of your fur-kids.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Missy said:


> As you can tell by my current Avatar and Sig picture-- I have been caught up lately in how absolutely opposite my boys are...
> 
> Jasper--is the cautious, boy who rarely jumps without considering if he can make it or not but who can actually clear a 3 ft jump over my arm.
> 
> ...


Funny I was thinking of posting something similiar. They are so different and yet the same in so many things.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the last picture of Jasper. It "almost" makes me want to cut Sissy's hair.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is interesting to read how opposite they really are. I wouldn't of guessed that at all. Maybe someday I'll get to find out if I get another hav.....(wishful thinking)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

The yin and yang!
They really are just like people, quirks and all.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, they are adorable!! How interesting as to their differences. Mine also have several differences, but not that many. lol Isn't it fascinating? You get the best of both worlds. :biggrin1: :whoo:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Your guys are adorable. I LOVE that picture of them in front of the door looking out. Cash's front paw on Jaspers' back. That is the cutest ever!! Jasper is really curly, huh?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, Missy.. any updated photos of your cute boys?? :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*just for you Marj!!!*

Beautiful fall day home sick with my boys...

mom wants to show off my beautiful face
View attachment 15647

see all these? these are my toys, it doesn't matter if I want to play or not, I just like the way they look strewn all over the house...Alpha is always saying pick up your toys...do you know that that means? 
View attachment 15649

I like sitting in the sun! 
View attachment 15650

Alpha says I look like a stuffed animal
View attachment 15651


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

a few more...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and then since it was such a nice day we went outside even though I was home sick...LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey everyone lets roll, roll, roll in the grass....


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What wonderful pictures! I am sorry you are sick, but looks like you did a little self-therapy with a beautiful pair of doggies and a camera!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Missy, what are you doing with my Brando? I almost thought you had Havanapped him until I realized it was your dog. Boy do they look alike.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Missy,
I just love all your pictures of Jasper and Cash.
Max is also starting to lighten up. He has all these white-grey hairs running
through his black coat.
Again great pictures..................
Paula


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Love the pictures!

Marie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww yesterday & today are great days for rolling in the grass, I love the paw prints.

Hope you are feeling better Missy, I had some bug last week - in bed with a fever for two days.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ann, yes it was good therapy with my boys...plus if Marj asks for pictures how can any of us refuse? LOL. 

Daniel, I always think Cash and Brando are brothers. 

Paula, Yes cash is changing I think more then Jasper who was sable. And not only color but coat texture too...he used to have a cottony under coat with a silky top coat (through his body--- his head and tail are silky-- his butt is kinky---lol) But now, he seems to have less and less top coat, just a stripe of it along his spine--- it is a lot courser and blacker than the rest of him. Any one else experience this sort of transition at around 2 years?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"plus if Marj asks for pictures how can any of us refuse? LOL. "*

Awww..... that's so sweet Missy! :biggrin1: GREAT new photos of the boys! :whoo: I love seeing the ones of them in the house, with sun filtering in. They are just beautiful ! Thank you!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*ahhrrrg that food thing again...*

So last week, I reconsidered feeding my little Jasper the royal canine kibble. I went back on dogfoodanalysis.com (after some constructive prodding from the forum) and just could not reconcile all the natrural, healthful things I do for my boys with feeding them RC.... So back to Innova, (slow transition) one of the foods Jas had eaten before....But....a week later, Jasper was scratching, had watery stools and was once again retreating, and for the first time since he was a puppy, I noticed that when he was sleeping he had those spastic type twitches that border on looking like seizures but are not. So I am thinking it is an allergy thing. I went right back to the RC (with some NV medallions everyday) and after a day he is better. I really wish I could find a better kibble for him that he does well on. But then again I think "if it ain't broke..." 
and then I think, if I do all medallions for him like I do for Cash...but he gets sluggish and has anal gland issues without any grain...

Why do I drive myself so crazy?

a picture, just because it is the Jasper and Cash Thread.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy said:


> I went right back to the RC (with some NV medallions everyday) and after a day he is better. I really wish I could find a better kibble for him that he does well on. But then again I think "if it ain't broke..."
> ...Why do I drive myself so crazy?


Missy, you're right, you are driving yourself crazy. I wouldn't worry about trying to find a better kibble - it sounds like the RC is the best thing for Jasper. You've done your work - you've found the best combination for your guys - you can take a break now and just enjoy!!!

(I say that with complete empathy. I'm always thinking I need to do something more...and not just for the dogs.... sometimes more isn't better)

BTW, I love all of your pictures. I had to laugh at the ones of them rolling in the grass. At my house that always means "Yahoo, stinky DEAD WORMS!"

Jill


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a fun thread! I really enjoyed reading about your boys. And, I agree about the picture of them standing at the door. That should be entered in contests! 

Sheri


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, I have to agree that Jasper seems to be quite sensitive to something in the EVO and you shouldn't be giving it to him. Not all dogs do well on EVO, just like not all dogs do well with grain, without grain, on raw, with veggies , etc... and on and on. You do what works best for you dogs, that's it. 

If you can get samples of other high quality kibbles, then try that out. Use them as treats or add a few to the cooked NV medallions you give Jasper and see how he does. Do you have stores with a wide variety of good kibble where you are? I wouldn't worry over it, but it doesn't mean you can't try something new once in a while and see how things go. Using samples will save you moola and anguish.  

I'm now trying ACANA from Champion Foods here in Canada. They make Orijen and their Acana line has some grain, though only the digestible kind for dogs - oats and brown rice. I am hoping to get both of mine enjoying this new food. Ricky loves it - but then he loves almost everything - but Sammy isn't too sure. He's the fussy one. :frusty: It's not too high in protein and I really love this company's approach to making wholesome, fresh dog food.

I know all about driving myself crazy over food, so I hear ya, Missy! Don't worry about it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*PICTURES!!!*

photo shoot with the boys for the December Challenge this morning... those shots need some work....but these came out cute.

mom---does that black thing mean food?
View attachment 17488
ahhh I guess not.
View attachment 17489


Ok...take the picture already...this bores me
View attachment 17490

ok..ok...ok...just one more
View attachment 17491


this is the last one mom...we want to go play
View attachment 17492


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and a few more of Jasper in his favorite place to keep watch. look at that tail!!! Cash is so much harder to get candids of he has to be in a stream of sunlight


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper and Cash really don't like the tree.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think they just want to get it before it gets them :biggrin1:
I know what you mean Missy about getting candid shots of Cash. It is the same with Comet


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Love the pictures. Izzy sends kisses.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Luv...luv....luv the Ying and Yang :biggrin1:

View attachment 17528


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I always love to see new pics of your boys, Missy. They are just so cuddly and adorable!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha...forgive me! I just had to add this to the boys thread as well.

Remembering the Awe of Christmas.... or is that Awwwww?










Have a spectacular Holiday and an Awwwwesome New Year!

from Missy, Jasper & Cash


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy, what great pictures and your signature photo of Cash in the snow, looking at the trees is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*a personality transplant...*

Who switched my boys? So over Thanksgiving we started to notice a subtle change in the boys personalities. As you know Cash is the center of attention and Jasper the more independent "I vant to be alone." type of guy. But when we had our in laws staying for Thanksgiving, we started to notice that Jasper was on the couch being petted by my FIL or snuggled up to me or DH--basking in all the attention. And Cash was no where around. So we went to look-- and every time he went missing he had stolen away to the guest room, claiming the bed they were using. So I didn't think anything more than, ohhhh Cash does not like it that someone else is in that room. But they are long gone and the room is back to normal... but Cash is still acting more like Jasper and going off to his chair and Jasper has become a snuggle bug. Cash still likes toys more than Jas....so again, I ask does some sort of independence thing happen to these guys around 2 years of age?

Oh yeah, and Cash is learning to kiss!!! LOL. He has never been much of a kisser, unlike jasper who stares you in the eyes and plants his licker right on your mouth. But now when Jasper is getting attention, Cash comes up in a jealous rage and tries to kiss us. It is just like a teenager practicing kissing..it is very uncoordinated and awkward...

so I will leave you with a few pictures... since this is the Jasper and Cash Thread.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Missy.....I always love the updates on your boys. Just when we think we have them all figured out....

Harley & Seymour send ear lickies


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice picture. I think Cash's eyes are saying "I miss my Izzy. Please make my Mommy bring me to visit her." ound: Happy New Year. Izzy sends kisses.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

All of these pics are great. Such cute puppers!
And I can't help but look behind the dogs, and know I'd LOVE your house!! I can tell it's beautiful, even with the small glimpses I get


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy strange things have been happening at our house also, Monte was my lover always wanting to be loved on and now all he wants is to play. He doesnt even welcome me home anymore, he grabs his blue ball and charges to the livingroom so he can push his ball off the couch so he can chase it. I have been replaced by a blue ball, I am no longer #1 in his life. It's like having a new puppy in the house and Riley will not stop loving on me, he even has a new favorite place to lay, on my chest...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Pat, they do keep me busy trying to figure them out. And Yes, Marrianne, Cash told me in no uncertain terms he is missing miss Izzy...we will have to do a winter playdate. We have a race track and I know Leeann does too... humans can sip hot cocoa from behind the doors and watch...

Leeann, Monte a play monster? not a cuddlebug? and Ry a lap boy? Cash withdrawing? and Jasper a cuddle bug? do do do do do do do do (sung to Twilight zone theme. I say it's a 2 year old male thing! I'm a teenager now, I'm too old to be snuggled. And then at 3, it's ok I'm an adult now...it makes us both happy so why not get a little cuddle here and there. what do you think? 

OMG--- Jasper is Three Today!!! I will get some b-day pictures up later!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what to do with leftover January Challenge Photos...

day dreaming
View attachment 18592
Got an itch
View attachment 18593


owly cash
View attachment 18594
paws and punnam
View attachment 18595


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JASPER !!!!!!! 3 already? Sheesh..... he doesn't look a day over 2 ! 

LOVE that you are posting "leftover" pictures from the challenge. I was hoping some members would do that. They are amazing pictures of your beautiful boys, Missy. Funny how their personalities changed like that. Mind you, it always keeps us on our toes!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Missy,
I enjoyed reading their history, and the pics were adorable, especially of them together!
Gina


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

these are in the January Challenge-- but I love these photos of Jasper so wanted to keep them on the boys thread. Thought I would take the opportunity to report on Jasper as well... He is doing amazing. He continues to hang out with us more...wrestles with Cash... and even picked up a toy last night. Of course Cash would have none of that! Poor Jasper can't have anything.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oooooh Missy, the last one is just melting my heart!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Maryam! I know me too. I printed it out and can't stop staring at it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> thanks Maryam! I know me too. I printed it out and can't stop staring at it.


Oh good, cause that's what I would have suggested!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great pictures! They are so cute


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, Missy, they are too too sweet for words, those faces!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, I adore all the pictures. Your boys are so sweet. I love the last picture of Jasper.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great thread Missy. I really enoyed looking at all the pictures. the boys are adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*two more keepers...*

snow day...

Jasper: here's the plan...
View attachment 19251


Cash: I love you bro! or maybe you just have some food in there...
View attachment 19252


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this is what my artistic DH did on his snow day before going out to snow blow.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and this...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable Missy, I'm sure they are enjoying the snow today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*how to make your dogs look like puppies again?*

Get a really big version of a small toy!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

ound:ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

CUTE !!! LOL

I'm so glad to hear Jas is doing great!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

The pic of the two of them at the door, one with the arm around the other, that has to be one of the cutest pics I have ever seen...


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Missy, does that toy have 6 sections for the boys to bite on? Well, that would seem that you are 4 dogs short.......:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pat, you are wonderful enabler!!! it's at least big enough for two more puppies!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy the pictures are adorable. And I too vote for just one more puppy - I think three is a perfect number. Loved seeing all the new pictures of the boys and hearing all is well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*some recent photos of the boys!*

Cash opening his Valentine
View attachment 20318


Ooops... Sorry
View attachment 20319


I can get away with murder with these eyes
View attachment 20320


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*more photos....*

Bath day

View attachment 20321


speaking of growing out...
View attachment 20322


my miniature Old English Sheep Dog and my miniature Newfie.
View attachment 20324


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, haha, I love the look on Cash's face on the second pic, hilarious!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Missy love your newfie and oes! adorable!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. I love the one where Cash is "unwrapping" Jasper.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Your boys are adorable, Missy! I love the first pic and the last two. They really do look like miniatures of those breeds! lol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All! I just wanted to update you on my two HAPPY, NORMAL, Havs. 

As many of you know I have wrestled with Jasper's moods, Cash's weight and his ravenous hunger. 

I have to say both my boys are terrific. Jasper has been out of his funk for almost a year...He even occasionally plays with a toy... and lately has been a really happy camper. 

Cash is still a pudge...but no longer ravenous. The supplements seem to give them both more energy so maybe he will begin to play it off. But I am amazed that for the first time in their lives together they are acting like all of your dogs...playing, wrestling, loving, relaxed. 

We have worked hard, nutritionally, and with exercise. But the total change in Jasper happened when he started getting raw at night. 

I also discovered that cooked green beans fill Cash's stomach more than raw. 

I just had to share the good news.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, I'm teary eyed and very happy for the four of you. In a sick way, I will miss your fun stories about their funky antics, LOL.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Missy, I have really enjoyed reading this thread...although I am fairly new to the forum I have loved reading & seeing your 2 "babies". Thanks for sharing the story of Cash and Jasper!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Yahoo Missy!!! What great news. I know you've really struggled with both of your boys and lost lots of sleep over how to best take care of them. I'm so glad to hear both are happy and active.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

A very "HAPPY" Ending to "TAILS OF 2 HAVS!!! " LOADS OF PATIENCE (TRIALS) AND TIME HELPED SETTLE THESE PUPS TO A VERY JOYFUL LIFE WITH THEIR GREAT PARENTS AND WITH EACH OTHER!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GMTA, Missy! Last night, I was just looking for my own "Ricky and Sammy thread" but couldn't find it! LOL 

Glad for the update and so glad that your boys are happy dogs. I didn't doubt they would be, spoiled and loved as they are. 

Almost all veggies should be cooked for dogs as they can assimilate their nutrients better. Raw veggies pretty much just pass right through them. If raw, they should be grated or minced very finely. Cooking them is always a good idea.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so glad for the boys and how happy this is making you. They got their yin/yang back!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
I really enjoyed this thread...I feel like I know Jasper and Cash. Wonderful pictures of them, I so glad they are doing well.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy, this is just fabulous news. You have given your boys so much love and care, you deserve all the happiness.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks all for sharing my joy. This is from when it was still cold here...but it deserves to be in this thread. 

Hey, whatcha lookin at?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a cute picture Missy and I'm sure Jas pulled that blanket up to his chin all by himself, right?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love the picture.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thought I would update the boys thread again. The boys are doing great. Cash is down a whole pound, no longer ravenous, and no longer eating his poo.:amen: Jasper is doing just fine too much less fear, much more play, lots more kisses. 

The cutest thing I noticed this morning is that when they first run out into the yard to do their RLH lap...Cash is now right on Jas' tail...not lagging behind. 

this has been in a few threads but I wanted it here too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

((((((Cash and Jasper))))))


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool picture! Looks like they're discussing something important...like..."where did you hide that flossie yesterday, dude??"


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Renee said:


> Cool picture! Looks like they're discussing something important...like..."where did you hide that flossie yesterday, dude??"


OMG Renee - that IS what it looks like, LOL how cute!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

As much as I love this picture, Missy, we'd LOVE new ones too !! lol Especially of their new cut. I never tire of pics of Jasper and Cash.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What a lovely yard with two cute Havs!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*The Terrific Two's and Three's*

Linda's thread about how it gets easier has prompted me to update this on-line Journal of my boys. As much as I joke about IWAP and will forever have MHS antibodies ready flair at any time. I am loving this time with my Boys. Cash will be 3 in Novemeber and Jasper 4 in January. And I can only equate it to when teenagers become young adults. All of a sudden they are interested and interesting. I see that my boys are eager to understand. They (for the most part) love new things. And (again for the most part) have given up the battle of wills that used to happen with everything. Jasper has become more affectionate and knows he really should not go crazy at cars or the mail although sometimes he can't help himself. Cash has given up the most disgusting habit (and we know what that is.) They both eat two meals a day without fuss. But mostly I have to come back to the intelligence. I see my boys really trying to figure things out and to understand and really try to communicate. They are quicker at finding solutions to problems.

View attachment 24055

ILJ&C (I LOVE Jasper and Cash)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love that pic!!! I am glad that everything is better with them (even though I never thought anything was wrong).


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh Missy...you're giving me hope here. Harley & Seymour are going through the 'let's gang up on Mommy' stage. Harley one day...Seymour the next...then both...then maybe a day off, just enough to let my guard down.....and I thought my kids had stamina while they were growing up....still it keeps my mind alert and I'm sure the nervous twitch I've developed will go away soon.
Right now, I have never been happier to say 'bedtime' in my entire life. Gotta luv em.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwww Missy....I'm so glad your boys are doing well. I just love Jasper and Cash. And the close-up picture of the two....I just want to kiss their noses.


----------



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Your pics are adorable! The BFFs are too too cute!

StephB


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Missy - to what do you attribute Cash's abandonment of the poop eating? Turning 3? You say he is no longer ravenous but also lost weight. How did you accomplish the no longer ravenous part?

Lola is 2, always ravenous, only 10 lbs and very active. I feed her 6 medallions raw a day and a few jerky treats. I included pineapple chunks and/or juice in her food every day for several months. And she still wants to eat her own little nuggets. She ate poop when she was on kibble w/grain. She ate it when on high protein kibble. She ate it when on raw. We tried Deter and a natural product. She has had SeaMeal as a supplement. Now she has a nature vet Omega fats supplement. And through it all, if I let her, she would gobble it down. I live in the city, so when we go out to go potty I am with her and she gets a treat for going on command, so she doesn't have a chance to eat it very often. But I know she wants it. 

Next suggestion has been to do training around it. How fun! Saving poop for training!

Got any ideas?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Awww, I love that picture. So good to hear things are peaceful for everyone at your house. Thanks for the update.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, that is a gorgeous picture of the boys!! It's wonderful to hear how well things are going, that there is a nice energy about them and you. 

Anne, I have no ideas whatsoever to help you. Sounds like a huge challenge. Sorry !


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Redorr said:


> Missy - to what do you attribute Cash's abandonment of the poop eating? Turning 3? You say he is no longer ravenous but also lost weight. How did you accomplish the no longer ravenous part?
> 
> Lola is 2, always ravenous, only 10 lbs and very active. I feed her 6 medallions raw a day and a few jerky treats. I included pineapple chunks and/or juice in her food every day for several months. And she still wants to eat her own little nuggets. She ate poop when she was on kibble w/grain. She ate it when on high protein kibble. She ate it when on raw. We tried Deter and a natural product. She has had SeaMeal as a supplement. Now she has a nature vet Omega fats supplement. And through it all, if I let her, she would gobble it down. I live in the city, so when we go out to go potty I am with her and she gets a treat for going on command, so she doesn't have a chance to eat it very often. But I know she wants it. Next suggestion has been to do training around it. How fun! Saving poop for training!
> 
> Got any ideas?


I came here to do an update on this thread but noticed I missed your question Anne.

I do not know for sure what stopped Cash. But the change happened when we switched to no complex carbs what so ever. He gets Natures Variety Medallions and 25% plain ground turkey - total amounts to approx 5 medallions a day--- and green beans for filler. In between meals he gets Canz real meat treats (no more than 10 a day (2.5 cals each-- I dole them out each day so I don't go over) and a few protein and vegetable morsels from out meals. And we also started supplementing with Vitamin B (energy and metabolism, ) Fish oil (anti-inflammation and overall health) and Acidophilus(digestion) and a Joint supplement (glycoflex.) It took about 2 weeks before he was not ravenous- but we held our ground. and then we noticed more energy, and that he wasn't foraging around the kitchen for crumbs...and then! miracle or miracles he would leave his poop and come to us for a treat. And we always treat when he leaves it.

This is what worked for Cash. But every dog has different nutritional needs. But I do think he was not getting what he needed before and now he is. Each fog is different, Cash was definately eating his tootsie rolls out of hunger. Lola may be eating it for other reasons. I hope this gives you some idea of what to try. Please consult a nutritionist or your vet before adding supplements. But I will say this sea meal may have carbs or enzymes that promote appetite. I know I was using Prozyme and at one point found out that it was also used to stimulate appetite. That is why I finally consulted a canine nutrtionist. There is just too much information out there to sift through. Good luck. (or hopefully by now it is a thing of the past)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

And now for the boys. Doing great. Jas is down to 17.6 and my vet is so pleased. Cash is holding at 22.6. All my boys (DH too) are helping me to get out and walk more. And all is good! 

Relaxing!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like everybody is doing great Missy. Yeah!!! I love that picture of Jas.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sweet, lazy-dazy pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures of Jas and Cash! Makes me want to reach through the computer screen to snuggle with them.  Very nice that you are all getting out more!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Awww, Missy, great photos of your boys! So sweet!

A huge congrats on your victory - no more poo eating! Wow!

Scout still nibbles....at least no more gulping. I count that as progress!

The dietary issues can get so complicated. Kudos to you for sticking with it - you're a great Hav mommy! :hug:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pictures Missy. Cash and Jasper look so handsome. I love the close ups.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Missy, love the pics of the boys! They are so handsome! I'm glad they're doing so well.
Gina


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just some cuteness to share. I took these for the September challenge but computer keep crashing when I try to make them Black & White.

View attachment 24965


View attachment 24967


View attachment 24966


View attachment 24968


and just had to add Jasper as the great white rabbit.

View attachment 25060


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwww! They are adorable!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ahhhh, I'm melting, looking at their sweet faces!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Aw, such handsome boys. I love those eyes.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful !! Why on earth would the computer crash when changing to b&W? Weird!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*THE BEST WALK!*

We just had the best walk around the hood. lots of obstacles.

There were the usual cars, but more because people are coming home from work... "Jasper Leave it" and he did  Not one bark or growl!!!!!

"Cash Let's go!" and he kept up with us, tail up...mostly.

Then we turned the corner and the big aggressive White Lab mix who gets tied out practically pulled down the house trying to get to us with BIG BARKS AND GROWLS ... a little growl from Jasper..."Jasper leave it, let's go..." slight turn back "let's go." Off we go...Cash too...tail goes up after a few steps...one look back from both of them but no real stress.

Then the neighbors Schnauzer and Pappillon (beautiful-- but a real female dog if you know what I mean) are off leash running towards us.... I had the boys sit and wait...AND THEY DID! then I heard my neighbor calling his dogs frantically ... so I thought I would use the power of the pack to bring them home... so we all walked towards the escaped convicts home... Jasper seemed quite taken by the little bitch and she him. But then she growled and snapped at Cash having chose Jasper....But Cash DIDN'T let it phase him!!! We said our good byes (everyone now leashed) and "let's go home." and both boys just trotted along tails high.

Another car, right as we get to our driveway (real protective area) "Leave it" and Jasper does!

Right as I am unlocking the door....UPS comes...the boys don't seem to notice... I take them in and lock them in the kitchen. I take the package from BROWN (what can Brown do for you?)

Jasper: Arffff, Arfffff scratch, scratch 
Cash: Ruhhhhhraaaarooooooooo

I can hear the Pappillon calling, sirens are going, horns are honking
and my boys who were silent and so, so, good on their walk with so many obstacles have not stopped barking since! LOL.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aww, Missy, sounds like a good day. But don't these buggers always have to get back at us with some kind of bad behavior for having been good elsewhere? Sounds like I should work HARD on the leave-it command with Chuy who thinks he needs to bark at every animal. Weirdo.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, I finally got a chance to check in on the boys and love seeing that latest post! They did great, but then YOU did great too! Way to go.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, the boys looks so adorable. Looks like a good walk over all. I need to work on Lizzie's barking on the walks too.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy,

Have not seen an update in a few weeks.. How are they doing now? The change in weather effecting them at all?

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Ryan, thanks for checking in on us.... The boys love the cooler weather. They are playing and playing and playing. What ever we are doing we are not switching because my boys have both blossomed. And there mom is desperately trying to be rational and not want a 3rd.

Here is the latest episode with the boys...mostly Cash (AKA Lurcher)

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10181


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy,

Yeah, Beamer to likes the cooler weather. He loves the usmmer to, but he gets more tired in the heat. In the summer we can take a 45 minute walk and he is pretty tired whe we get home.. and hot! When I take him for a walk now while its cold outside, he can walk forever and NOT be one bit tired when we get home. This is gonna be a long winter.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

some fall (out of focus)fun.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wanted to post this picture because you can actually see Jasper Irish Pied Markings slightly. They come in go with haircuts and the seasons. He seems to darken in fall and winter.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, I like that last picture of Jasper! He has lovely markings. I had no idea! It's funny how the colors change on these guys. Great shots of them playing in the yard, Missy. Did you post them in the photo challenge thread this month? 

So glad to hear all is well with the boys. If it aint' broke, don't fix it, I say ! lol


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, that is the first time I have ever noticed Jasper's darker color. I love it. That is a wonderful picture of a cute guy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Did you post them in the photo challenge thread this month?


Ummmm Marj... you caught me double posting again! or is that a good thing? I posted many more in the october challenge though... there are just some shots I like to keep in 'the boys' thread. this was the first shot I've ever got of them both RLHing together... it needed to be here too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> some fall (out of focus)fun.


They are so cute with each other! I (do NOT) WAP, but at times I feel a bit sorry for Kodi that he only has me for a playmate most of the time. (though I do give him time with doggy friends as often as possible)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

krandall said:


> They are so cute with each other! I (do NOT) WAP, but at times I feel a bit sorry for Kodi that he only has me for a playmate most of the time. (though I do give him time with doggy friends as often as possible)


that is easily solved  Come on over Karen!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*2010 update.*

It's been a while since I took any pictures of the boys. And Bath Day felt like a good time to start. Forgive the quality, I found that it is so much quicker to download and post from my iphone that that is pretty much my best shot of posting.

The Boys had their annual exams yesterday and passed with flying colors. Cash is still 22.8 But we are all ok with that as it is not going up.

So some Bath Day Portraits, I am going to try and grow out their coats, so I wanted to record the progress.

View attachment 27900


View attachment 27901
View attachment 27902


Adding a few more on 3/05/10 to show how shaggy they are getting.

View attachment 28583
View attachment 28584


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh, I love the bath day photo of the two of them! Great capture of expressions!

(And I have 3 DSLR Nikon cameras and a "purse" Nikon -- and I take so many of my photos on my blackberry...  )


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Aw, great thread Missy! I love the new pics 
Cash looks a lot like Maddie, just a different color! They are just about the same weight, too


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Missy, I just discovered this thread! Silly me. I think I have just been totally out of it since my daughter's wedding last Sept. 
 Jassy & Cash look fantastic! The quality of the pix is amazing from your Iphone. They're wonderful! I could reach right thru the screen and hug them.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I love the two of them sitting on the couch. So sweet....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I really love the latest pictures of Jas and Cash. They look so fluffy, so cuddly and friendly. sigh....... Give them a squishy hug for me o.k.?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*New Photos!!!*

I had some fun with the boys this morning and the photos actually came out OK. I am sure you will see some of these on other threads (like april challenge and body language) but for now I wanted to put them here.
let's play
View attachment 29660

come on
View attachment 29661

it's a standoff
View attachment 29662

please
View attachment 29663


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you asked for it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

whuuhhhh...we're tired


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm ready for more Cash what about you?

View attachment 29669


no thanks I'll just watch go faster than a speeding bullet Jasper. If you're running the Boston Marathon you're going the wrong way

View attachment 29670


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and lastly, my multi-talented impersonator Jasper decided to impersonate a lionfish, or is it a blowfish? I don't know, what do you you think he looks like?


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Great pictures! I almost want to start printing some of these pictures to hang in my work cubicle to brighten my day.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVE all that Jas hair!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the new photos!


----------

